
Neglected side projects for less than $1000 - spking
https://1kprojects.com/
======
blueadept111
It's hard to imagine what the value proposition is for the savvy buyer, aside
from browsing ideas that they might want to implement for themselves from
scratch.

Great site for sellers if they can actually unload here, though.

~~~
Aeolun
Huh? If I can get the implemented idea for less than $1000, it almost always
makes sense to buy it instead of doing it again myself.

~~~
blueadept111
If by "almost always" you mean never, then you're right.

Let me put it way: if you wanted to create a terrific blockbuster novel, would
you start by scanning in some obscure, cheap title from the discount bin and
then editing it, until you had your masterpiece?

These projects are abandoned for a reason. They need to be refactored/modified
to go anywhere. If you think it makes more sense to refactor a simple/failed
project than rewrite it from scratch, then you're not in the "savvy buyer"
category I was talking about.

~~~
Aeolun
These products almost certainly haven’t failed because of bad technical
design.

To use your novel analogy, the only problem with the discount bin title was
that it was priced at $20 and called ‘Stuff’.

~~~
blueadept111
They failed because they're mediocre to abysmal ideas that are implemented
probably just well enough to scratch the itch of a hobbyist, before outing
themselves as flops in the real world. And any that are actually good ideas
with a poor interface need to be rewritten anyways, either to improve the UI
or scale with growth/success. So beyond "the idea" of the app (which might
have value in some cases), the majority are actually worth less than nothing,
they're the proven failures. It's like shopping for a formula one racecar in a
junk yard, and thinking "wow, some of these even have wheels!"

You can disagree, no point in flogging a dead horse (or app). :)

------
BillBatw2
This site is a rip off from transferslot.com.

They even used the same design and layout. Cheap copy cat.

~~~
PhilWright
Just looked at the transferlot.com site. The first three entries were the
following...

Repick.com MRR:$100 Price:$20,000

byteptr.com MRR:$50 Price:$20,000

getvora.com MRR:$550 Price:$40,000

Is this a bad joke? Asking for 6 to 16 times yearly revenue? They want people
to buy a site that then takes many years to get your money back, whilst
crossing your fingers the site stays relevant for all those years?

------
marsrover
I think this is an awesome idea. I go to Flippa pretty regularly but don’t
want to spend 50k on something. Knowing everything is less than 1k is
refreshing.

------
ateesdalejr
What happens when this becomes a neglected side project?

~~~
brianwawok
Dog food itself!

------
chimen
> Attention : If your intent is different from the contents of your message,
> your offer will be rejected and the seller won't see it.

> All messages are manually approved before the seller is notified

So you're screening our messages with the seller? I'm not sure I'm comfortable
using this service.

